# Ball Pythons > General BP's >  The Stormtrooper!!

## Ax01

*let's have a discussion about the Stormtrooper BP by JD Constrictors!

when this BP first stormed the scene, minds were blown! it was a pure black and white snake. no grey in between. it had a very clear and constrasting pattern. i mean look at this awesome girl!

EDIT TOS VIOLATION NO HOTLINK NO COPYRIGHTED IMAGES

http://jdconstriction.com/wp-content...s/Skeletor.png


the Stormtrooper hatched in the Summer of 2015. it started turning to the "darkside" sometime during the Winter of 2015/2016. it started blacking out and losing it's clear lines. it was probably around 6 months old by this point and i couldn't accurately guess her weight, but she looks perfectly plump.

http://jdconstriction.com/wp-content...per-update.png

this is the latest pix i could find of the Stormtrooper. it's probably around 1.5 years old at this point and per JD, has stopped changing colors.

http://jdconstriction.com/wp-content...2017/01/ST.png

anyway what do u think of the Stormtrooper? personally i'm disappointed that it started blacking out and lost it's pattern. but what can u do? it is what it is. i don't think it looks entirely like crap, but it has lost a major part of it's appeal.

the Stormtrooper has been on display at the big, big shows and at one point had a $50k price tag. from what i understand, it's no longer for sale and JD will be breeding it to try and figure out what the hell is going on.

i think it's still a cool BP and but i'm not in love with it anymore. i still look forward to seeing what happens with the project. hopefully it's not a one-off snake and there's something genetic in there. exciting things can still happen.

anyway what do u think?*

----------

Ballpythonguy92 (02-28-2017),Creepy Alien (02-16-2017),spellbound04 (09-10-2017)

----------


## tyharp

I love the look of that snake. I agree with you about it losing it's appeal as the pattern has faded and turned more black though. 

However, at the same time I kinda like idea that it is "turning to the dark side."

----------

Forrest Harper (11-07-2019),_Godzilla78_ (09-10-2017),_JRLongton_ (07-02-2018),Marzipan (02-28-2017),_PokeyTheNinja_ (06-08-2017)

----------


## OTorresUSMC

Typical of ball pythons. The color ends up being a much more drab, boring display of what it used to be. Still a cool snake, one of a kind ball python. Really dont think its worth 50K tho. Id be willing to bet its not something that can be reproduced. At least not in any kind of predictable consitent way. Like Markus Janyes white walker. I would buy that before the storm trooper. 
Did it ever come out what genes are known for sure to be at play? I mean i understand if they think theres something new or hidden but what were the known genes of the parents?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk

----------

_PokeyTheNinja_ (06-08-2017)

----------


## ladywhipple02

I think it's gotten better looking as it's aged, personally speaking. My husband wants that snake - he loves the dark black splotches with the white bottom (and I think the name helps lol).

----------

_PokeyTheNinja_ (06-08-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

i think the process of it aging is awesome to see just by itself; it's fascinating how much these guys can change over a short amount of time. the younger look is more appealing imo, but i think its older look is still really cool-looking. are there any other black/white BPs besides the panda pied?

----------

_PokeyTheNinja_ (06-08-2017)

----------


## cayley

I guess a bit of the interest subsided as the snake got some grey patches. I actually love the amount of black vs white and the markings as an adult MORE. I have a preference for low white animals though  :Razz:  The second snake would photograph better imho, the first one is too busy to me.

----------

_PokeyTheNinja_ (06-08-2017)

----------


## OTorresUSMC

> i think the process of it aging alone is awesome to see; it's fascinating how much these guys can change over a short amount of time. the younger look is more appealing imo, but i think its older look is still really cool-looking. are there any other black/white BPs besides the panda pied?


The white walker is the closest ive seen. Although its a little more grey than black on the striping

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk

----------


## cletus

I think it's pretty cool.   I don't think any snake is worth 50k though.  Were I a breeder with lots invested,  I'm sure I would feel different.  Cool snake though.  If they could make babies like that I'm sure they would sell tons of them.  I'm more blown away by some of the crazy Pied and Clown combos that Justin Kobylka is coming up with.    Just insane!!

----------

_PokeyTheNinja_ (06-08-2017)

----------


## OTorresUSMC

> I'm more blown away by some of the crazy Pied and Clown combos that Justin Kobylka is coming up with.    Just insane!!


The banana clown is my favorite ball python right now. And combos there of. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (07-02-2018),_cletus_ (02-16-2017)

----------


## cletus

> The banana clown is my favorite ball python right now. And combos there of. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I agree.   There have been some threads lately talking about fav single morphs and all that and I haven't said clown once, but geeze they sure do make some sick combos!!!!  I'd love to have one but I don't want to spend the money and I've decided that breeding just isn't for me at this point in my life.   Maybe in a few years.   I'm going to enjoy my snakes as pets and get back into Boas.   New purchase coming up and I'm so excited!!!

Srry for the highjack. lol

----------

Mofire (02-16-2017)

----------


## OTorresUSMC

> I agree.   There have been some threads lately talking about fav single morphs and all that and I haven't said clown once, but geeze they sure do make some sick combos!!!!  I'd love to have one but I don't want to spend the money and I've decided that breeding just isn't for me at this point in my life.   Maybe in a few years.   I'm going to enjoy my snakes as pets and get back into Boas.   New purchase coming up and I'm so excited!!!
> 
> Srry for the highjack. lol


Im currently breeding a clown and a woma/pin and plan on expanding to add ultramel and banana/coral. All with clown. The hard part will be not keeping them all😂

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (02-24-2017)

----------


## ladywhipple02

> I think it's pretty cool.   I don't think any snake is worth 50k though.  Were I a breeder with lots invested,  I'm sure I would feel different.  Cool snake though.  If they could make babies like that I'm sure they would sell tons of them.  I'm more blown away by some of the crazy Pied and Clown combos that Justin Kobylka is coming up with.    Just insane!!


It was probably one of those things where he put that price on it, not really intending to sell it, but willing to think about it if someone was going to pay that much. I doubt it was very negotiable.

----------


## kxr

The stormtrooper gets me really excited to see an axanthic desert ghost

----------

_Dezoruba_ (02-25-2017)

----------


## redshepherd

I still like how it turned out in the 2nd picture, but I'm not a fan of how dark it became over time in the show pic. Darn!

----------


## CALM Pythons

My wife loved that Hatchling... The unique head design and all has changed..what a shame. Its no longer the snake it was as far as im concerned. Coolest Hatchling Ive ever seen in my life, but I wouldnt give $500 for it let alone $50,000 now. Id take any $500 Morph that keeps its pretty and clean color pattern before that.

----------

_Kira_ (02-16-2017)

----------


## Gc99

I actually wasnt aware that the stormtrooper had "gone to the dark side" its a shame, that was my dream morph, the one i would buy in the future regardless of the price, hopefully they manage to breed them so that they keep their color and pattern for their whole life, just imagine a fully grown female stormtrooper!!!

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (02-17-2017)

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

I was pretty amazed when I first saw this animal, and was incredibly interested in the genetics as they are still not sure what is going on with it.  As cool as it was initially its pattern (not coloring) was pretty typically a ball python, but as it aged it turned into this incredibly unique animal.  I am definitely a fan.

----------


## kimmu

I think the hatchling pic is actually the less interesting look for the snake, and love how it's aged. I prefer the heavy black with white.

----------


## BeelzeBall.

of course is awesome and amazing.

----------


## ccplotner

I really like the animal after it has aged I like the black and feel like it gives it some character.

----------


## Spinnerman

the baby looks amazing and even though it is loosing some of the white still a beautiful snake.

----------


## cchardwick

The Stormtrooper came out of an Axanthic line, I've seen snakes that are very similar.  Here's a TSK Axanthic + Fire + Pastel, could be Darth Fader HE HE HE

http://www.morphmarket.com/us/c/rept...-pythons/58153

----------


## EDR

I think its pretty great younger or older. I'm sure plenty of people want to know the exact gene's in that. 

I can see axanthic being in it thanks for the heads up cchardwick.

----------


## cchardwick

I was actually thinking if you crossed a TSK axanthic x Desert Ghost you may get a similar Stormtrooper that would keep the clean lines as it ages.  I actually see some hets on Morph market, I think someone is going down that road.

----------


## EDR

> TSK axanthic x Desert Ghost


This just blew my mind.lol

----------


## Ax01

> The Stormtrooper came out of an Axanthic line, I've seen snakes that are very similar.  Here's a TSK Axanthic + Fire + Pastel, could be Darth Fader HE HE HE
> 
> http://www.morphmarket.com/us/c/rept...-pythons/58153


that BP is also from JD.   :Good Job:

----------


## redshepherd

> The Stormtrooper came out of an Axanthic line, I've seen snakes that are very similar.  Here's a TSK Axanthic + Fire + Pastel, could be Darth Fader HE HE HE
> 
> http://www.morphmarket.com/us/c/rept...-pythons/58153


Basically every nice firefly axanthic combo you find will most likely be from JD. LOL

----------


## Stormy

We just picked up a Firefly axanthic last weekend from JD; can't wait to watch her grow. Meet Oreo


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (02-24-2017),Mike17 (02-26-2017)

----------


## Albert Clark

It's an amazing looking animal in any form to me. Almost like "ya gotta have it". Hope to see more of them in the near future.

----------


## Ax01

> We just picked up a Firefly axanthic last weekend from JD; can't wait to watch her grow. Meet Oreo


 :Surprised: 

OMG Congratulations!!

----------


## zina10

Still a very cool snake, but yes, it lost what had originally made it "amazing". 

I wouldn't mind the blacking out at all !! If only that brownish/gray hadn't filled in all the top spots. 

That is the thing with ball python morph hatchlings, though. Many look simply mind blowing at a young age. Then slowly muddy and dull up. Many still look cool, of course, but nothing like they did when they were hatchlings.

That is why I'm so excited for people to work with morphs that are known to actually IMPROVE with age. Such as the desert ghost and some others. The single and double genes may not look as "crazy" as some of the other hatchling morphs, but wait till they grow up. So clean, such contrast, such color ! All the while improving with age. 

I can't wait to see all the cool combos that will start coming out as more people work with these genes.

----------


## kxr

> Still a very cool snake, but yes, it lost what had originally made it "amazing". 
> 
> I wouldn't mind the blacking out at all !! If only that brownish/gray hadn't filled in all the top spots. 
> 
> That is the thing with ball python morph hatchlings, though. Many look simply mind blowing at a young age. Then slowly muddy and dull up. Many still look cool, of course, but nothing like they did when they were hatchlings.
> 
> That is why I'm so excited for people to work with morphs that are known to actually IMPROVE with age. Such as the desert ghost and some others. The single and double genes may not look as "crazy" as some of the other hatchling morphs, but wait till they grow up. So clean, such contrast, such color ! All the while improving with age. 
> 
> I can't wait to see all the cool combos that will start coming out as more people work with these genes.


Desert ghost is going to be a must have for any breeders in the coming years and with so many people working with them they should become more affordable too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BBotteron

So tempting to just order one of these little girls right now but of course that price tag and doesn't (for right now) fit into future plans  :Sad: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zina10

> Desert ghost is going to be a must have for any breeders in the coming years and with so many people working with them they should become more affordable too
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The thing is...they are really affordable already. Unless you get a 3 gene combo (or up?)

I have seen one gene Desert Ghosts that were breath taking ! But even a 2 gene like Pastel DG is really not that bad in price. I think many people get taken in with the really wild and crazy looking hatchlings, while DG can look amazing but not "crazy". The crazy comes later with them, when they improve rather then dull out or muddy up. 

I'm hoping as more and more combos come out, they will become more popular. I like to keep my snakes long term, so one that looks spectacular as an adult is really appealing to me  :Smile:

----------

_kxr_ (02-27-2017)

----------


## kxr

> The thing is...they are really affordable already. Unless you get a 3 gene combo (or up?)
> 
> I have seen one gene Desert Ghosts that were breath taking ! But even a 2 gene like Pastel DG is really not that bad in price. I think many people see taken in with the really wild and crazy looking hatchlings, while DG can look amazing but not "crazy". The crazy comes later with them, when they improve rather then dull our or muddy up. 
> 
> I'm hoping as more and more combos come out, they will become more popular. I like to keep my snakes long term, so one that looks as spectacular as an adult is really appealing to me


Yeah... unless you live outside of the U.S.  :Razz:  To be fair a female single gene is only about 800 I believe and a pastel is only $1200. I'm gonna wait though, I really have my heart set on a vanilla desert ghost. Hopefully someday someone outside of the us (and I only know of one person working on it there) will produce one lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zina10

I didn't take into account where you live  :Wink: 

I got my pastel DG for $560 (normally $750) so I consider myself fortunate  :Smile: 

A vanilla Desert Ghost would be awesome !!

----------

_kxr_ (02-27-2017)

----------


## kxr

> I didn't take into account where you live 
> 
> I got my pastel DG for $560 (normally $750) so I consider myself fortunate 
> 
> A vanilla Desert Ghost would be awesome !!


Lol it's okay I didn't mean anything by what I said. I'm glad the prices are dropping in the U.S. as that has a big effect on the prices here as well.

Until recently not many people worked with dg up here. As more people start breeding the morph I imagine the price will decrease quite a bit levelling somewhere close to what they are in the states.

I really think a vanilla scream desert ghost will be amazing. That's one of my semi-short term goals


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zina10

> Lol it's okay I didn't mean anything by what I said. I'm glad the prices are dropping in the U.S. as that has a big effect on the prices here as well.
> 
> Until recently not many people worked with dg up here. As more people start breeding the morph I imagine the price will decrease quite a bit levelling somewhere close to what they are in the states.
> 
> I really think a vanilla scream desert ghost will be amazing. That's one of my semi-short term goals
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I never really thought about it, but is there a way to ship a snake to Canada ? Or a group of snakes ? 
I know US breeders are shipping to Germany, but they usually ship a bunch all at once (I think)

Are you allowed to bring a snake into Canada when you are traveling ? Like visiting someone ? I hope you get to fulfill your dream, and soon, too  :Smile:

----------

_kxr_ (02-28-2017)

----------


## kxr

> I never really thought about it, but is there a way to ship a snake to Canada ? Or a group of snakes ? 
> I know US breeders are shipping to Germany, but they usually ship a bunch all at once (I think)
> 
> Are you allowed to bring a snake into Canada when you are traveling ? Like visiting someone ? I hope you get to fulfill your dream, and soon, too


Yeah, I'm not sure on the specifics as I've never imported anything but you definitely can. You need to go through cites the same way you would have to if you shipped to Germany. 

I know somewhere along the line there's a tremendous expense. I'm not sure if it's the cites permits or the shipping or something else that jacks the prices up but it is expensive to import animals. That's why people usually do groups of animals when they import stuff. Sort of like if you're going to have ridiculously high import costs you might as well get your money's worth. 

I'm not exactly sure how expensive it is but if it's as much as some people make it out to be there are very few animals I would ever consider importing. The two that come to mind are sunset and monsoon however by the time I'm even remotely in the position to realistically consider something like that (if I ever am) someone else will have likely brought them in.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_zina10_ (02-28-2017)

----------


## zina10

> Yeah, I'm not sure on the specifics as I've never imported anything but you definitely can. You need to go through cites the same way you would have to if you shipped to Germany. 
> 
> I know somewhere along the line there's a tremendous expense. I'm not sure if it's the cites permits or the shipping or something else that jacks the prices up but it is expensive to import animals. That's why people usually do groups of animals when they import stuff. Sort of like if you're going to have ridiculously high import costs you might as well get your money's worth. 
> 
> I'm not exactly sure how expensive it is but if it's as much as some people make it out to be there are very few animals I would ever consider importing. The two that come to mind are sunset and monsoon however by the time I'm even remotely in the position to realistically consider something like that (if I ever am) someone else will have likely brought them in.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess that does limit you somewhat. I'm not sure how the "market" is on reptiles in Canada, or how the laws are, but you might just have to wait a bit longer to get animals at the prices we can get them at. If it was allowed, and if I were to visit Canada, I'd bring you one  :Wink:  

But I guess that would be considered smuggling  :Wink:

----------


## kxr

> I guess that does limit you somewhat. I'm not sure how the "market" is on reptiles in Canada, or how the laws are, but you might just have to wait a bit longer to get animals at the prices we can get them at. If it was allowed, and if I were to visit Canada, I'd bring you one  
> 
> But I guess that would be considered smuggling


Honestly due to the exchange rates our prices SHOULD never be as low as yours. I'm not really very knowledgable about business (though I have signed up for a year of business after I finish my bsc) so I can't really talk about the "market".

I know you were joking about smuggling but I seem to recall a story going something along the lines of every beardie descending from smuggled adults brought in by one of the hobby's founding fathers. Also carpet morphs from Australia have a habit of magically appearing in Europe with no explanation of how they got there. 

Smuggling isn't unheard of in the hobby but it is frowned upon and highly illegal. I wouldn't suggest anyone attempt it especially when it's legal to import stuff lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Ballpythonguy92 (02-28-2017)

----------


## Ballpythonguy92

> Honestly due to the exchange rates our prices SHOULD never be as low as yours. I'm not really very knowledgable about business (though I have signed up for a year of business after I finish my bsc) so I can't really talk about the "market".
> 
> I know you were joking about smuggling but I seem to recall a story going something along the lines of every beardie descending from smuggled adults brought in by one of the hobby's founding fathers. Also carpet morphs from Australia have a habit of magically appearing in Europe with no explanation of how they got there. 
> 
> Smuggling isn't unheard of in the hobby but it is frowned upon and highly illegal. I wouldn't suggest anyone attempt it especially when it's legal to import stuff lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had bought a super dwarf reticulated python full grown at 8ft just like 1.5 inches under anyway like 3 and a half years ago me not knowing anything about the laws and what not where I love and I had accidentally bought an illegal snake and worse paid for it to be shipped from Toronto to British Columbia and I frantically called and emailed the seller and left messages saying please cancel the shipment of the SD RETIC as its illegal to own in my area 1 day later sure enough a knock on my door and it's a live reptile box my heart sank I was like now what do I do? I kept him hidden  for about 4 months and he was amazing for the time being he was super active when hungry and he wouldn't nip no matter how hungry he got but he would head butt you lol anyway the seller contacted me 6 and a half months after and said he was in the hospital in a coma idk if it's true or not like what's the odds you shipped the snake while in the hospital you had plenty enough time to cancel the shipment I had even said please don't I don't want him being killed as a result of being found but keep the money and the shipping cost and send me pair axanthic hognoses and a mohagany ball python sex doesn't matter and nope no reply even though he aamted he knew it was illegal and had to go back like an hour later and say it's a different box this is a red tail boa  :Sad:  but I did end up finding him a lovey caring home with a massive encloser in their gigantic garage lol it was atleast 11ft tall I believe 6ft wide and a length of the entire garage so around 17ft and it has a concrete pond that drains into the sewer tons of live plants and trees lol everytime I go their I have to see my old buddy and then day when we going to camp in your mini amazon I'll snag pictures next time I go to 100 mile house 



retro gaming pokemon for gbc/gba p.s. I've never played go nor shall i !!!!!

----------

_Godzilla78_ (10-11-2017)

----------


## Ballpythonguy92

> *let's have a discussion about the Stormtrooper BP by JD Constrictors!
> 
> when this BP first stormed the scene, minds were blown! it was a pure black and white snake. no grey in between. it had a very clear and constrasting pattern. i mean look at this awesome girl!
> 
> the Stormtrooper hatched in the Summer of 2015. it started turning to the "darkside" sometime during the Winter of 2015/2016. it started blacking out and losing it's clear lines. it was probably around 6 months old by this point and i couldn't accurately guess her weight, but she looks perfectly plump.
> 
> this is the latest pix i could find of the Stormtrooper. it's probably around 1.5 years old at this point and per JD, has stopped changing colors.
> 
> anyway what do u think of the Stormtrooper? personally i'm disappointed that it started blacking out and lost it's pattern. but what can u do? it is what it is. i don't think it looks entirely like crap, but it has lost a major part of it's appeal.
> ...


Been following him for a while and this stunner of a ball python since he first announced and shown it off I was blown away at the stark contrast between the whites and black then when he places it next the the exact same morph it's like 100× cleaner/better looking lol 

retro gaming pokemon for gbc/gba p.s. I've never played go nor shall i !!!!!

----------


## Ballpythonguy92

Well I'm a firm believer and have been saying it for about 4 years about 5 morphs lol but it's mainly  my vpi axanthic female I have always said she's going to everything because everything is better with axanthic lol like Mr. JD constriction and I want to see a blue and pure ball python with visible green not just some green hues although I have seen some from Kevin Mccurly that have these darker greenish circles on their sides sometimes not circles and lighter green lol soo cool 

retro gaming pokemon for gbc/gba p.s. I've never played go nor shall i !!!!!

----------


## Streller

I like it, even after it has changed with age.

----------


## Sunnieskys

I still love that it is ONLY black and white. I think that is amazing. She is a pretty girl. I would LOVE to have her.

----------


## silverdreams

I think she's still a very cool looking snake, but in my opinion she's nowhere near as stunning as when she was younger.  :Sad:  I loved those clean lines. I am disappoint.

----------


## Ax01

anyone heard or seen any updates on this girl? anyone seen it at NARBC Tinley Park or JD say anything?   :Smile:

----------


## Ax01

> anyone heard or seen any updates on this girl? anyone seen it at NARBC Tinley Park or JD say anything?


Stormtrooper update - she sits around 1000grams currently and looks like this:



more info: https://www.facebook.com/jdconstrict...type=3&theater

----------

_Mr. Misha_ (11-07-2017),_SDA_ (11-07-2017),_tttaylorrr_ (11-08-2017),_zina10_ (11-07-2017)

----------


## Mr. Misha

> Stormtrooper update - she sits around 1000grams currently and looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> more info: https://www.facebook.com/jdconstrict...type=3&theater


That's a gorgeous snake!

----------


## tttaylorrr

now that it's darker than when it first lost its patterning i think it looks even better. nothing beats the OG, but that black coloring she has now is amazing.

----------


## JodanOrNoDan

I personally do not care for how this particular animal looks however there are loads of potential there especially since how it ages is known. With the introduction of a serious pattern reducer I think it would be over the top hot.

----------


## JBRHerps

> Stormtrooper update - she sits around 1000grams currently and looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> more info: https://www.facebook.com/jdconstrict...type=3&theater


I would prefer that it remain how it looked as a hatchling with the clean lines, however I still think it is an amazing snake now nonetheless.

----------


## AnnieHeart

I think they are amazing, but definitely not my most favorite morph.  :Snake:  :Smile:

----------


## Zincubus

> Stormtrooper update - she sits around 1000grams currently and looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> more info: https://www.facebook.com/jdconstrict...type=3&theater


Staggering !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Apiratenamedjohn

Gorgeous animal. Wouldnt mind getting my grubby mits on one if they ever get anything going on this project. The black vs white is gorgeous and the evolution of the pattern is cool as well.

----------


## Indy

It's a nice animal, but nothing you average hobbyist couldn't do with some white out and a sharpie...   :Smile:

----------


## Bogertophis

This is the first I've seen it...the initial phase was amazing, but now it merits a new name... "Tie-Dyed".   :Very Happy:

----------

_Shayne_ (04-06-2019),_tttaylorrr_ (04-17-2019)

----------


## Shayne

> This is the first I've seen it...the initial phase was amazing, but now it merits a new name... "Tie-Dyed".


Nice!  I see what you did there.  :Wink:

----------

